# 1912 Columbia Model 200 Dual Suspension Two Speed Chainless



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 5, 2018)

I know some of you saw this pop up on eBay, I had to try for it and the seller accepted my offer. 
Drivetrain was locked up and it had a later saddle on it but I resolved those two issues. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2018)

absolutely yummy!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 5, 2018)

WOW!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 5, 2018)

Does it seem like original paint?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice! I'm glad you got it. I was temppted...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 5, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Does it seem like original paint?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




It looks like original paint and plating to me, chipping though so it is delicate. 
The bike had been in the sellers family since the 20's. I'm told there may be photos of it in a bike shop that it is supposed to have come out of, he said he would send them along if he found them.


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 5, 2018)

Awsome


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 5, 2018)

If those grips are rubber, you can lathe a wooden grip pattern and make a mold.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> Nice! I'm glad you got it. I was temppted...


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 5, 2018)

Dual Suspension, Chain-less and two-speeds, my mind is blown! Is it a kick-back to change gears? 
I would have been a contender if I had seen it. Nice Buy!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 5, 2018)

I love it. How does the 2 speed work? And the rear “shock”?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 6, 2018)

I spoke to Mr. Columbia and he confirmed it is a kickback style 2 speed, way before the colorful Bendix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeWalker (Apr 6, 2018)

Stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2018)

Amazing bike!
That is fabulous!


----------



## Princeton (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't know anything about this photo ,just something I saved one day....


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 783800




Strange that this bike looks identical but appears to use the standard gear cover...two speed specific maybe?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 7, 2018)

Good lord, This is an amazing bike!


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Strange that this bike looks identical but appears to use the standard gear cover...two speed specific maybe?




Mine is a two speed.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2018)

Very Cool....


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> Mine is a two speed.



No w


catfish said:


> Mine is a two speed.



It really stands out with that cream color!!


----------



## geosbike (Apr 7, 2018)

nice


----------



## olderthandirt (May 18, 2018)

i love this bike ,i will swap you a brand new porsche twin turbo for it  even , as soon as it shows up !


----------



## olderthandirt (May 18, 2018)

i love this bike ,i will swap you a brand new porsche twin turbo for it  even , as soon as it shows up !


----------



## removed (May 21, 2018)

Nice bike my friend


----------

